# Деформация грудной клетки



## Bobi (21 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте  уважаемый врач , у меня деформация груди какой формы не знаю  , но думаю что вы мне поможете советом ,  деформация  стала заметно где то с 18 лет , мне сейчас 25  , пожалуйста помогите советом что да как  , заранее спасибо за уделенное время!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2016)

Что? Мелочь!
Как? Наплевать!


----------



## Bobi (21 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что? Мелочь!
> Как? Наплевать!


Почему мелочь , помоему деформация не правильно как то растет не вниз а вперед


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2016)

На эту тему есть старый анекдот.
Моется в люберецкой бане культурист, подходит к нему какой-то мужик плюгавенький и говорит:
- Парень, у тебя чтой-то с животом--то?
- Да ты чего, дед! Это пресс, это бабам нравится!
- Не, парень, у тебя точно чтой-то с животом.
- Да ты, дед, опух что-ли? Это пресс. Мышцы. Бабам нравится!
После бани выходит культурист, садиться в тонированную девятку.
Тут подъезжает этот мужичок на "Мерсе", с двумя девицами, достаёт туго набитый кошелёк, показывает качку и говорит:
- Вот это, парень - пресс. Вот это бабам нравится. А у тебя, чтой-то с животом!

Не о том думает!
Изменить это нельзя.
А вот пресс подкачать можно.

Найдите тему про правильное поведение.
Позаботитесь и здоровье, а не о красоте.


----------



## Bobi (21 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На эту тему есть старый анекдот.
> Моется в люберецкой бане культурист, подходит к нему какой-то мужик плюгавенький и говорит:
> - Парень, у тебя чтой-то с животом--то?
> - Да ты чего, дед! Это пресс, это бабам нравится!
> ...




  спасибо за информацию и анекдот , побольше таких  врачей)) где можно вас отметить как  хорошего врача


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2016)

Bobi написал(а):


> .... где можно вас отметить как  хорошего врача


В голове.
И записной книжке.

Посыл увидели, это хорошо.
Теперь расскажите что измените в жизни.
Вариант 1. Ничего..., не проходит.


----------



## Bobi (22 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В голове.
> И записной книжке.
> 
> Посыл увидели, это хорошо.
> ...



Вариант 2.  Буду качать  грудную клетку , хотя сколько качал не получалось изменить форму грудных мыщц , просто злит форма грудных мышц какая то заостренная


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2016)

Неправильно. 
Вы опять о красоте.
А я намекаю на здоровье.
Или подождём пока заботит?
Вы женаты?


----------



## Городилов Владимир Захарович (29 Сен 2016)

Если у Вас нет проблем с дыхательной системой( отсутствует нарушение дыхания), улучшайте фигуру путём посещения тренажёрного зала.


----------

